
Oculus to Discontinue the Rift S, Quit PC-Only VR Headsets - T-A
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/oculus-to-discontinue-the-rift-s-quit-pc-only-vr-headsets
======
raxxorrax
I don't understand that business decision. One problem is certainly the low
spread of devices, the other is that there is a limited amount of software
available for VR.

I doubt too many devs would want to develop against Oculus if the market is
reduced in favor of store lock-in.

Maybe VR overall wasn't a success and they just want to fortify a niche.

I think VR could really be used in quite a few applications like modeling and
animation, but I don't see that happening outside a PC environment. Not that
the cable to the device isn't a huge pain.

